# Cerco invisible para perros



## ziitthox (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola a todos, mi consulta es la siguiente:
Soy estudiante de ingenieria en electricidad y electronica, me gustaria saber como funcionan los cercos invisibles para perros, lo unico que se es que posee un emisor, un cable enterrado, un circuito en el collar del perro. Si alguien puede guiarme o ayudarme para poder realizar un proyecto hacerca de esto. Agradesco su atencion y su ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2010)

el perro se acerca al cable enterrado y el collar electrocuta al perro ,asi es,
 don perro aprende que si camina por ese lugar duele
el cable enterrado es una antena y el collar tiene un reseptor que activa el castigo para el pobre perro cada ves quiere salirse del perimetro.
boyerito o boyero le llaman a un sistema muy parecido ,sin collar para las vacas cuando se arriman al alambrado les da  un choque electrico y el  animal se aleja


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 21, 2010)

supongo que se podria utilizar el circuito de un raton inalambrico o el emisor/receptor 27Mhz de un coche telecomandado de los mas baratos.

El emisor se conecta al cable y el receptor a la victima con un mono naranja


Para sofisticarlo un poco y garantizar un funcionamiento seguro seria necesario añadirle un tono al emisor (555) y un detector de tono al receptor ne567.


----------



## ziitthox (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola gracias por su ayuda, a mi lo que mas me intereza es la parte emisora y receptora, pero la parte del collar de descarga deseo reemplazarla por un collar que vibre con un motor de video juego.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2010)

mejor que el motor es un silbato ,pero el perro tiene que estar adiestrado ,con el motor que vibra lo único que vas a conseguir es asustar al animal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2010)

ziitthox dijo:


> Hola gracias por su ayuda, a mi lo que mas me intereza es la parte emisora y receptora, pero la parte del collar de descarga deseo reemplazarla por un collar que vibre con un motor de video juego.


 
Posiblemente el "masaje" le guste al perro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Posiblemente el "masaje" le guste al perro



para mi  que cuando el collar empiece a vibrar el perro va a saltar como loco del susto,quizás corra y no lo alcances mas ,o quizás se revuelque ,de todas formas es peligroso que por el susto termine mordiendo a cualquiera ,mejor deja al perro en paz


----------



## ziitthox (Mar 21, 2010)

lo del perro lo veo yo, ya que soy adiestrador canino y se de comportamiento canino, lo que me interesa es la parte electronica.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2010)

hombre es sencillo  usa el buscador ,ay miles de esquemas y circuitos dando vueltas ,solo uní las piezas ,ya sabes como funciona el circuito ,de ultima propone vos un esquema y quizás entre todos te ayudemos ,pero ni pienses que acá hacemos las cosas por vos,en este foro no  se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo.,asta luego y disculpas si nos fuimos por las ramas 
pd 
podes usar el circuito de un seguidor de cables busque el esquema y la salida ponga un transistor y el relé o motor bibrador en lugar del led 
saludos


----------



## ziitthox (Mar 21, 2010)

yo no quiero que me den todo hecho, yo solo quiero la idea y más o menos como funciona, del el resto me preocupo yo, pero necesitaba por lo menos la idea para empezar, per ya tengo claro como hacerlo.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Adler (Abr 24, 2010)

buscate un emisor receptor de RF ya echo para enviarle la señal de cuando cruze el cuadrante, para detectar si cruza o no usa o sensores de ultrasonido, o un laser o IR con alta intensidad conectado al circuito de RF para el collar, una vez que el perro se cruze en el rango del sensor que uses que mande un pulso simple al receptor de RF y listo, lo complicado es que encuentres un circuito de RF receptor pequeño, deben ser caros, pero ahi tienes que buscar, saludos
PD: usa componentes del tipo SMD para que no sea tan grande el circuito que valla en el collar


----------



## asherar (Ago 22, 2010)

WenShing 500mW Transceiver_Module

Como éste hay montones, de varias rangos, marcas, precios y calidades.


----------



## tutecnicodavid (Ago 6, 2012)

Buenas tardes,

Yo tambien estoy interesado en hacer un cerco invisible y he visto que tu ya lo has intentado. Me gustaria saber si tienes o encontraste algun diseño que puedas ensañarme.

Un amigo tiene una chinchilla, no se si sabes que animal es y lo tiene enjaulado, pero quiere intentar crearle una jaula invisble en su jardin.

Un salud y gracias


----------

